# Lack blättert ab am Slide 150 2014



## enno112 (13. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

leider hab ich vor kurzem Lackabblätterung am Unterrohr, Höhe Ausgang der Züge festgestellt.
Hatte erst gedacht kommt vom ev. Steinschlag, jedoch schlägt der Lack rund um dieser Stelle Blasen (siehe Fotos). Der Lack lässt sich mit dem Fingernagel abtragen, ist also lose.
Das Problem wurde im letzten Jahr schon mal im Forum angeführt und Bodo hat hierzu auch mal Stellung bezogen. Ich find die Beiträge jedoch nicht wieder daher hier mal mein aktueller Fall.
Laut Radon soll es durch einen "unzulässigen Reiniger" hierzu gekommen sein....
Wusste gar nicht das der Fahrradreiniger F100 von Dr. Wack unzulässig ist .


----------



## Aalex (15. Mai 2015)

das sieht eher aus als wär da mal bremsflüssigkeit hingekommen

der lack wirft genau da ja auch blasen. 

so ganz an den haaren herbeigezogen ist das mit dem reiniger also nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (15. Mai 2015)

schwarze Farbe Pinsel Fertig


----------



## Derivator22 (15. Mai 2015)

Das "Problem" habe ich bei mir auch, jedoch immer nur ein einzelnes Bläschen. (Am Sitzrohr, Oberrohr, Unterrohr usw.).
Dachte anfangs, dass das kleine Lackverletzungen seien und das Alu durch Schweiß aufblüht. Man kann aber definitiv keine Verletzung der Lackschickt/ Eloxalschicht erkennen, weshalb es mich wundert.
Radon Slide 140 7.0


----------



## enno112 (15. Mai 2015)

@Aalex Bremsflüssigkeit? Kann ich 100%`tig ausschließen! Gerade in dem Bereich müssten ja dann weitere Laufspuren vorhanden sein.
Auch wäre die Eloxalschicht dann sicherlich "ganzflächig" beschädigt und nicht einzeln wie mir Autolacker bescheinigte.

@herbert2010 Ja, sicherlich machbar. Aber in der Garantiezeit rumpfuschen...

@Derivator22 Bei mir ist definitiv auch kein Steinschlag o.ä. vorhanden, sonst hätte ich es mit Sicherheit nicht reklamiert! Ist ja auch nachvollziehbar!
Hab ja auch erst gedacht es kommt davon, aber die Blasen haben mich dann doch sehr stutzig gemacht und daher habe ich das Bike mal nen Autolackermeister vorgeführt!
Und Schweiß kommt ja wohl eher auf Oberrohr, weil sooo klein bin ich ja dann doch nicht....
Und das Oberrohr ist pikobello!

Wie gesagt, es betrifft nur die Stelle am Bike wo die Züge aus dem Unterrohr raus kommen. Und dazu hat es hier im Forum schon ähnliche Beiträge gegeben.
Ist übrigens ein Slide 150 10.0 von 2014, und für mich immer noch ein super Bike trotz oder gerade wegen Oldschool 26"...
Geb ich bestimmt nimmer her!


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Mai 2015)

Na was glaubst was die machen wenst ihnen den rahmen schickst nix anderes und du hast wochenlang kein bike


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. Mai 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Na was glaubst was die machen wenst ihnen den rahmen schickst nix anderes und du hast wochenlang kein bike


Aalex hat recht seiht genau aus, aber auch bei einen falschem Reinigen vor den Lacken kann so was geschehen . Wir Endscheiden da immer
für den Kunden, aber Vorschlag Rede mit den Kundendienst und las dir einen Wechseltermin im spähten Herbst geben.
Gruß Bodo


----------



## enno112 (15. Mai 2015)

Bodo, erst mal vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung 

Aber:
1. Kann ich Bremsflüssigkeit 100%´tig ausschließen, da das Bike nur in meinen Händen ist und nie unbeaufsichtigt war (auch keine Werkstatt)!
2. Habe ich zum reinigen, wenn überhaupt nur Dr. Wack benutzt wie oben schon beschrieben. Demzufolge ist falscher Reiniger auch ausgeschlossen. Ich reinige das Bike ja auch nicht "nur" an der Stelle mit "falschen Reiniger". Oder benutzt jemand alle 5 cm am Rahmen anderen Reiniger...
Hat @Derivator22 dann auch falschen Reiniger benutzt oder Bremsflüssigkeit über das Oberrohr geschüttet/gespritzt

"Wir entscheiden da immer für den Kunden",
versteh mich nicht falsch, aber ich will nichts geschenkt bekommen, sondern eine vernünftige Garantieabwicklung!  
Wenn mir einer Plausiebel macht wie das passieren kann, dann o.K. Aber eine Ablehnug aus den o.g. Gründen kann ich definitiv wiederlegen!
"Rede mit dem Kundendienst" ist auch gut! 
Erstmal musst du überhaupt jemanden erreichen, das klappt zur Zeit sporadisch nur per Mail mit Günter.
Und solange nicht abgeklärt ist ob Kulanz/Garantiefall kann, will und werde ich ja auch keinen Wechseltermin machen 

Und @herbert2010 , das war mir von Anfang an klar, hab ja nicht gesagt das ich den Rahmen "einschicke"!

Ist halt sehr schade das sich das sooooo lange hin zieht (seit 16.April!)....

Nichtsdestotrotz sind es immer noch geile Bike´s...


----------



## Ma4ik (15. Mai 2015)

Sag mal Enno was möchtest du denn nun haben? Am besten ein ganz neues radon Bike? Du hast da einfach den Rahmen falsch gesäubert oder andere Schäden selber dem Rahmen zugefügt, denn sowas wie man auf den Bildern entnehmen kann ensteht nicht wenn man das Bike ordentlich sauber macht. Du hast ganz klar den Fehler begangen, Garantieabwicklung wird es durch so ein mutwilligen Fehler deinerseits sicher nicht geben. Jeder der eben sein Rahmen so massakriert kann doch nicht einfach ein neuen Rahmen verlangen, nimm eine Dose oder ein anderes Färbemittel und lakiere den Rahmen, du machst hier ein geschrei sag mal wie alt bist du?


----------



## Aalex (15. Mai 2015)

ich seh das relativ ähnlich. wenn einer in der fertigung bockmist verzapft hätte (Rahmen angefasst oder so) würde sich eine hand oder ähnliches abzeichnen. das ist hier nicht der Fall.

ich bleibe bei meiner these, dass hier irgendwas auf den rahmen gekommen is, was beizt. diese blasen rund um die blanke stelle ist 1a das bild welches sich ergibt wenn man lackentferner, beize, bremsflüssigkeit oder sonst nich was auf den rahmen  schmiert. Wäre hier unvorteilhaft lackiert worden würde es diese blasen nich geben.

nun will ich dir nicht unterstellen dass du mit bremsflüssigkeit rumgekleistert hast, aber vllt irgendwo durchgefahren? ist natürlich echt unwahrscheinlich, aber bremsflüssigkeit löst lack selbst, wenn es ultra dünn konzentriert is.

ich hätt gesagt schleif das ding zum autoaufbereiter. der lackiert dir das bei. kostet 50-100 euro und gut is. wenn der mann fähig is sieht man danach nichts mehr


----------



## Ma4ik (15. Mai 2015)

Sehe es genau so wie @Aalex da wurde wohl irgendwas auf den Rahmen geschmiert oder eben es ist was darauf gekommen ausversehen und nun wird probiert den Schaden auf Radon zu schieben, finde es frecht und das ist schon sehr beschämend. Sei einfach ehrlich @enno112


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (15. Mai 2015)

@Ma4ik ...alles klar bei Dir 
Bin übrigens 48 J. und bestimmt schon Mountainbike gefahren als du noch...lassen wir das lieber!
Und deine "Ferndiagnose" ohne Hintergrund und Wissen, dazu die Unterstellung...überleg doch mal selber!
Habe das Bike sicher nicht falsch gesäubert. Hab nur ein Problem damit mir was unterstellen zu lassen was definitiv nicht stimmt!

@Aalex: wie gesagt gab es im letzten Jahr noch mehr Fälle mit den besagten Lackproblemen.
Da hätte ich gern von diesen gewusst was schlussendlich bei raugekommen ist.
Ich will bestimmt nicht für lau ein neues Bike oder Rahmen...
Aber nach fast 30 Jahren Mountainbiken (Angefangen mit Marin und Corratec Starrahmen) kann mir doch keiner erzählen ich hätte mein Bike falsch gereinigt oder mit Bremsflüssigkeit zu sehr rumgesaut. Ist halt für mich sehr seltsam das es "nur" an der besagten Stelle ist?

Aber egal, ich will nicht das das hier ausartet.
Daher werde ich den Rest mit Radon/H&S weiterhin versuchen persönlich zu klären


----------



## enno112 (15. Mai 2015)

Ma4ik schrieb:


> Sehe es genau so wie @Aalex da wurde wohl irgendwas auf den Rahmen geschmiert oder eben es ist was darauf gekommen ausversehen und nun wird probiert den Schaden auf Radon zu schieben, finde es frecht und das ist schon sehr beschämend. Sei einfach ehrlich @enno112



Beschämend finde ich, das so ein Vogel wie du hier "anonym" mehrfach versucht mir was zu unterstellen und auch noch den anderen User versuchst den Eindruck zu vermitteln ich sei unehrlich!
Sag mal geht´s noch...
Du kannst mich gern per PN anschreiben und wir können das dann dort klären, ist auch nicht so anonym falls dir das zusagt!


----------



## Ma4ik (15. Mai 2015)

Fakt ist was hier bereits mehrfach geschrieben wurde, dass der Lack nicht einfach so sich vom Rad löst, da wurde ganz klar nachgeholfen mit oder ohne Absicht, ggf. einfach falschen Reinigen genommen, man muss eben zu seinen Fehlern stehen! Sicher lackentferner, beize, bremsflüssigkeit oder sowas ähnliches, die Bilder sprechen ja für sich und die Lügen nicht! Fakt ist das es nicht einfach so passiert an einem Bike das sich der Lack löst, das kannst du keinem hier erzählen / unterstellen.


----------



## BODOPROBST (15. Mai 2015)

enno112 schrieb:


> Beschämend finde ich, das so ein Vogel wie du hier "anonym" mehrfach versucht mir was zu unterstellen und auch noch den anderen User versuchst den Eindruck zu vermitteln ich sei unehrlich!
> Sag mal geht´s noch...
> Du kannst mich gern per PN anschreiben und wir können das dann dort klären, ist auch nicht so anonym falls dir das zusagt!


Hallo liebe Freunde mach doch langsam genau das wollen wir vermeiden. Sehe es doch so das wir den Rahmen tauschen
und ende Geschichte ( das wir uns einer Prüfung vorbehalten ist ja Verständlich aber es gibt halt keine wilde Beschultigungen).
Klar ist das solche Fehler auch vom Kunden verursacht sein können aber es muss nicht so sein.	Gruß Bodo


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Mai 2015)

In der Zeit die hier mit der Diskussion verschwendet wird is das fleckerl schon wieder schwarz


----------



## enno112 (15. Mai 2015)

Bodo, ich werde nächste Woche mit Günter Kopp einen Termin vereinbaren und dann komme ich vor Ort mit dem Bike vorbei.
(Kann auf diesem Weg auch gleich mal die Verwandtschaft in Linz besuchen). 
Mir ist doch auch selbstverständlich klar, dass ihr nicht alle Beanstandungen einfach so mit "machen wir auf unsere Kosten neu" abhandeln könnt.
Wir klären das beim Becher Kaffee und gut is.

Und @Ma4ik: wie gesagt gern per PN und dann nicht anonym!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (15. Mai 2015)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> In der Zeit die hier mit der Diskussion verschwendet wird is das fleckerl schon wieder schwarz


Stimmt auch wieder, ABENDRUNDE...


----------



## Derivator22 (16. Mai 2015)

Halte mich bitte auf dem Laufenden, falls möglich.
 Vielen Dank schon einmal und viel Erfolg!


----------



## filiale (16. Mai 2015)

Ich möchte da mal eine Lanze brechen. Bis sich Lack löst dauert es eine Zeit.Eventuell hat beim Zusammenbau beim Hersteller ein Mechaniker der vorher mit irgend welchen Flüssigkeiten gearbeitet hat den Rahmen mit unsauberen Händen angefasst.
Möglichkeiten gibt es viele.


----------



## dummeLiese (17. Mai 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich möchte da mal eine Lanze brechen. Bis sich Lack löst dauert es eine Zeit.Eventuell hat beim Zusammenbau beim Hersteller ein Mechaniker der vorher mit irgend welchen Flüssigkeiten gearbeitet hat den Rahmen mit unsauberen Händen angefasst.
> Möglichkeiten gibt es viele.


Vor allem wenn der Mechaniker seine Hände mit Königswasser gewaschen hat. So ein Blödsinn.


----------



## hometrails (17. Mai 2015)

Das kann sehr gut sein. Wir haben das im Felgen-Bereich auch, das Problem ist bekannt.

Wenn der Rahmen vor dem Lackieren/Pulvern/Anodisieren nicht vollständig gereinigt wurde, kann genau das irgendwann das Ergebnis sein.


----------



## BODOPROBST (17. Mai 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich möchte da mal eine Lanze brechen. Bis sich Lack löst dauert es eine Zeit.Eventuell hat beim Zusammenbau beim Hersteller ein Mechaniker der vorher mit irgend welchen Flüssigkeiten gearbeitet hat den Rahmen mit unsauberen Händen angefasst.
> Möglichkeiten gibt es viele.


Dazu kann man Sagen. Ein Lack der einwandfrei Aufgebracht ist kann nur von wenigen Flüssigkeiten angegriffen werden . Nur
stark Säurehaltige Flüssigkeiten wie Bremsflüssigkeiten in DOT3+4 aber selbst die müssen länger auf den Lack bleiben. Es gibt
noch andere Flüssigkeiten aber alle müssen schon länger auf den Rahmen sein.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## filiale (18. Mai 2015)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn der Mechaniker seine Hände mit Königswasser gewaschen hat. So ein Blödsinn.



In China, wo alles hergestellt wird, willst Du gar nicht wissen mit welchen Mitteln die armen Schweine in Berührung kommen...es gab genügend Berichte über die Herstellung von Kleidung und dem Kontakt mit Chemikalien...wieso schließt Du das beim Fahrradbau aus ? Kein Blödsinn.


----------



## filiale (18. Mai 2015)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Dazu kann man Sagen. Ein Lack der einwandfrei Aufgebracht ist kann nur von wenigen Flüssigkeiten angegriffen werden . Nur
> stark Säurehaltige Flüssigkeiten wie Bremsflüssigkeiten in DOT3+4 aber selbst die müssen länger auf den Lack bleiben. Es gibt
> noch andere Flüssigkeiten aber alle müssen schon länger auf den Rahmen sein.  Gruß Bodo



Völlig korrekt, denn um die Zeitspanne geht es. Niemand weiß wer das Bike wann zuletzt an dieser Stelle angefaßt hat und mit welchen Mitteln gearbeitet wurde. Das kann mit einem verschmutzen Lappen beim Einpacken im Werk passiert sein (nochmal kurz drüberwischen damit es sauber erscheint), oder der Kunde hat beim Reinigen mit dem falschen Lappen gearbeitet (Reste noch auf dem Lappen von anderen Tätigkeiten).


----------



## BODOPROBST (18. Mai 2015)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn der Mechaniker seine Hände mit Königswasser gewaschen hat. So ein Blödsinn.


Das hinter lässt wohl einen bleibenden Eindruck. Aber spaß beiseite ich denke da mehr an eine Verunreinigung beim Lackierer
den unter der Farbe ist das ganze viel Empfindlicher. Deswegen auch mein erster Satz hier immer erst zu Gunsten des Kunden
endscheiden.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## sp00n82 (20. Mai 2015)

Hm, gewöhn dich besser dran, der Lack an meinem 150er von 2014 geht links und rechts ab, da reicht schon schief Anschauen...
Lackschaden von der Zugverlegung um Unterrohr, Lackschaden an der Kettenstrebe von nem Kettenschlag, Lackschaden von dem Kabelbinder der Variostütze, Lackschaden vom gegen die Wand lehnen, überall feine Kratzer vom Fahren und vom Dreck abbürsten... joa. Haltbar ist anders.

Ich hab mir einen Lackstift geholt um die gröbsten Sachen auszubessern, das fällt dann nur auf, wenn das Bike tatsächlich mal sauber ist, was selten genug vorkommt (was anderes außer Wasser oder Isopropanol für Fett- und Ölreste ist mir da eh noch nie dran gekommen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enno112 (20. Mai 2015)

Naja, soooo empfindlich ist der Lack, bei mir zumindest, nun auch wieder nicht!
Ist ja auch ein Gebrauchsgegenstand/Sportgerät und kein Ausstellungstück!

Ist halt nur sehr ärgerlich wenn größere Stellen abblättern...
Trotzdem ist es ein sehr gutes Bike


----------

